# Different Skins



## KalAlbè

I'd like to suggest different skins on this forum.

I really enjoy reading many different threads throughout the day, but this plain white background doesn't allow my eyes to spend as much time as I'd like on here.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi. This summer, we will be upgrading to the next version of the Xenforo software that we use.  After that, get back in touch and we can find a new skin to add.


----------



## KalAlbè

Thank you for the prompt reply and will do.


----------



## Merina12

mkellogg said:


> Hi. This summer, we will be upgrading to the next version of the Xenforo software that we use.  After that, get back in touch and we can find a new skin to add.


 Ohh that's the good thing to know. It will be good if we have different background color than white. The black background will be good to see with the white letters in it.


----------



## KalAlbè

Merina12 said:


> The black background will be good to see with the white letters in it.



I agree.


----------



## KalAlbè

Any update?


----------



## mkellogg

Well, the update to XF 2.0 hasn't happened yet. We hope to have it ready in the next month or two!


----------



## KalAlbè

Can I safely assume it'll be another month or two?


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, I am not in a rush to move to XF 2 and want to fix as many issues before the change to make it easy for everybody.


----------

